# first time grower..droopy leaves, purple stems, stunted growth



## blaket312 (Sep 23, 2013)

SOIL:

How long has this problem been going on?
- 3 days

What STRAIN are you growing?
-Cherry Pie and Girl Scout Cookies

What was the establishing technique? (seed or clone?)
-Clone

What is the age of your plants?
-Guy i bought them from said couple weeks?

How long have they been in the soil mixture they are in now?
-Not sure

How Tall are the plants?
-12 inches until I LST them and bent them over

What PHASE (seedling, vegetative or flower) are the plants in?
-Vegatative

What Technique are you using? (SOG, SCROG etc)
-LST with hemp rope

What size pots are you using? (Include how many subjects to pot)
- 4in square pots right now

What substrate/medium are you using? What brand of soil mixture are you using?(percentage of perlite, vermiculite...etc?)
- They are still in the same containers from the person who cloned them, some kind of soil with perlite

What Nutrient's are you using?
-None yet

How much of each nutrient are you using with how much water? *Knowing the brand is very helpful*

How often are you feeding?

If flowering, when did you switch over to using Bloom nutrients?

What order are you mixing your nutrients? (example: veg nutes 1st, bloom 2nd ect)

What is the TDS/EC/PPM of your nutrients used?

What is the pH of the "RUN-OFF"?

What method of pH test was administered? Using Strips? pH pen?

How often are you watering?
- Watered yesterday because they were wilting

When was your last feeding and how often are you feeding?

What size bulb are you using?
CLW Solar Flare LED 2500watt

What is the distance to the canopy?
18in

What is your RH Factor? (Relative Humidity)
-Not sure, have a monitor on the way

What is the canopy temperature?
-Not sure, have a monitor on the way

What is the Day/Night Temp? (Include fluctuation range)
-Inside house is 75F pretty consistantly

What is the current Air Flow? (cfm etc.)
-4in Active Air inline fan

Tell us about your ventilation, intake exhaust and when its running and not running ?
-4in Active Air inline fan with Phresh CF, passive intake on side flap and another passive intake with ducting through a side flap

Is the fan blowing directly at plants?
-Slightly above the canopy

Is the grow substrate constantly wet or moist?
-Currently moist
Is your water HARD or SOFT?

What water are you using? Reverse Osmosis (RO)? Tap? Bottled? Well water? Distilled? Mineral Water?
-Distilled Water

Are you using water from a water softener? 

Has plant been recently pruned, cloned or pinched?
-I topped them once and tied them down using hemp rope so I can train them when they grow into bigger containers.

Have any pest chemicals been used? If so what and when?
-No
Are plant's infected with pest's?
-No



All the plants also have stems that are purple or have purple candy striping. 

3 plants have leaves canoeing up and drooping simultaneously.  Out of the 4 plants, 1 GSC appears to be thriving and has what looks like healthy new growth, 2 CP and 1 GSC have stunted growth and drooping leaves.

What do you think I should do?

Couple pics of plants.... 3 of 4 plants arent doing well, 1 GSC is healthy

When I first got them:
hXXp://i42.tinypic.com/2eeyfm9.jpg
Started LST:
hXXp://i43.tinypic.com/28hq3xh.jpg
2 days later:
hXXp://i42.tinypic.com/21eukbp.jpg

hXXp://i41.tinypic.com/2a8knko.jpg

hXXp://i42.tinypic.com/2czrbpt.jpg

my only healthy one heh:  hXXp://i41.tinypic.com/qo63w3.jpg

hXXp://i39.tinypic.com/2u60136.jpg


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 23, 2013)

Transplant them to a bigger container. that big of a plant needs more room for a root system. IMO the root system is getting to hot .


----------



## blaket312 (Sep 23, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Transplant them to a bigger container. that big of a plant needs more room for a root system. IMO the root system is getting to hot .



Ok, I was planning on doing that after a week or so in their new environment, but I will do it asap.  You think I can go straight to 3 gallon?
I was waiting because I could not see any roots in the drainage holes on the bottom.

Also, just checked them again..there is new growth on all the plants but very little compared to the 1 healthy GSC i have...the new growth is green but the stems are all purple...plus the drooping leaves and what not.


----------



## gorickyourself (Sep 23, 2013)

I have a gsc. growing she was the runt of the litter!l gave her a extra week in veg.She has filled in nice,[email protected] flowing @Bobs your uncle!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 23, 2013)

When you put those in bigger container bury the stem, they will make roots on that long stem..


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 23, 2013)

Make sure you have a good, high quality soil. Not a problem to straight to 3 gal pots at this point. You need to decide if you want to use synthetic nutrients or organic nutrients. If you go with synthetic(just means they are chemicals that don't require microbes to work, as in organics) then you need to get a quality nute line that is formulated for MJ NOT MIRACLE GROW. 

If you want to stay organic then you need to find a high quality line of organic soil and get some additives to go along with it. I recommend using Espoma's garden feed that is a standard "organic" feed that you can mix into the new soil for feeding the plants. It already has many of the microbes that are necessary for organic growing.

The plants that look a bit weak need some calmag. You can either use a liquid calmag if you are going synthetic nutes, or you can use some dolomite lime if you are going to run organics.

Good luck and welcome to your new addiction


----------



## blaket312 (Sep 23, 2013)

Thank you all for your help!

I have transplanted them all into 3 gallon bags and gave them a good watering.
The root systems were healthy and white but also started to wrap around so I definitely think the container size was detrimental.

Thanks for the tip on burying the stems too...this will help me keep them short and bushy since I have limited space.

I transplanted them into fox farms soil and as such, I will wait a few weeks until I give them nutrients.  I also purchased the roots organic nutrients which I will start at that time 

Thanks for all your help again and I'll try and start a grow log


----------



## blaket312 (Sep 23, 2013)

Hey guys can you help me out with another issue?

I have already transplanted all 4 plants into 3 gallon grow bags with Fox Farms Ocean Forest, which I understand can be too "hot" for certain plants.  

When I checked the plants today, I saw that the outer tips/edges of some leaves are yellowed and burnt looking.  I have NOT fed them any nutrients, they are only taking in the soil.  Additionally, the stems are purple but the new growth coming in is green...for what its worth?

Im gonna grab some Cal-Mag as soon as I can hit the local hydroponic store, probably in the next day or so...but from my research, this is probably nutrient burn or light burn?

Additionally, I have the LED about 16 inches from the canopy.  I am not entirely sure what distance I should put it at, as I haven't been able to find much on the California Light Works Solar Flare as far as optimal placement and coverage...

Once again, I really appreciate everyone's assistance!  This place is full of good vibes and good people 

I attached some pics of their injuries below.  Help me rehab these ladies please!

hXXp://i44.tinypic.com/kah3kx.jpg

hXXp://i40.tinypic.com/316vtp1.jpg

hXXp://i44.tinypic.com/3009p40.jpg

hXXp://i40.tinypic.com/et7czl.jpg

hXXp://i40.tinypic.com/mjqu6f.jpg

hXXp://i43.tinypic.com/oa2pt0.jpg


----------



## Growdude (Sep 24, 2013)

You look to have a PH problem, high ph gives the twisty leaves.
Note the edges are brown, this is a potassium deficiency that is caused by ph lockout.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 24, 2013)

I would agree with Growdude on this. Nute burn wouldn't present that way. Nute burn begins at the very tips of the leaf fronds. I suspect those necrotic spots are from the previous issues, but you need to make sure your PH is correct as that will lead to all kinds of issues.


----------



## blaket312 (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks Growdude and Hushpuppy 

I just transplanted them and watered them yesterday...would you recommend waiting a bit too see if they recover? Or would you recommend I flush with ph adjusted water? 

I hope I don't have to flush all the nutrients out of the fox farm soil..I was hoping to refrain from giving nutrients for a while.

Thank you again


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 26, 2013)

No, I don't think you need to flush them as you have transplanted them. You just need to make sure the water that you are giving them is proper water that is at the proper PH before it goes in. PH should be 6.4-6.8 for soil. I can't remember if FFOF is "organic" or "synthetic" but the "Roots Organics" is "organic" so you definitely want to make sure you PH it close to 6.6-6.8 when mixing up the nutes for feeding. 

I would recommend that you have your water checked for constituents(if it is coming from the tap or well) so that you can see if the water is hard or if it is softened(at a treatment plant). Also if you are using well water, sometimes it can have high levels of calcium which can cause issues, or it can have heavy metals which you don't want going into your plants. You should be able to find several water testing places in your state. Once you know what kind of water you have, you can then adjust from there


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 26, 2013)

I have edited your posts to remove the imbedded links.  We ask that all pictures be posted directly here.  You will probably have to resize them.

First of all, a 4" pot for a plant that size is far too small.  I think that you will see some improvement just getting them into larger containers.  How large did you go and what did you use for your medium?  

Since you are not feeding them anything, I think that they need food.  Most plants start getting fed supplemental nutrients at about 3 weeks of age.  What are you planning on feeding them?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 26, 2013)

You missed it Goddess  3gal bags; FFOF and Roots Organics when they use up the nutes in the FF soil.


----------



## blaket312 (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks a lot guys plants are doing better after a few days


----------

